# 38072 (724) Interlock?



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Is this 1995 38072 supposed to have handle interlocks? If it does they aren't operating.
TIA


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello Joe. No electrical interlocks on this model. The wire harness is for the ignition switch only. The hand levers only apply tension to the belts and when released, the auger and drive are disconnected. Nice clean machine.


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

No, there is no auger interlock (so you can let go of a handle) like on larger machines.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Nice machine, I have same model, but not that clean.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Is this 1995 38072 supposed to have handle interlocks? If it does they aren't operating.
> TIA


* "HEY" OLD JOE!!!!!!!!!! Thought you sold that 5-21 TORO???? Your sig says you still have it.*


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * "HEY" OLD JOE!!!!!!!!!! Thought you sold that 5-21 TORO???? Your sig says you still have it.*


Couldn't live w/o one of them. Bought another one. William sent me drift cutters a couple years back and I kept em'. Glad I did! 
Hey, I see you got your needed part. You're back in business. 
I think I'm headed back up your way some time in the spring. Little brother is wanting my help for a kitchen remodel. It hasn't seen anything new since the 60's and it is pretty tired looking. 
Have a fine day, Todd.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Couldn't live w/o one of them. Bought another one. William sent me drift cutters a couple years back and I kept em'. Glad I did!
> Hey, I see you got your needed part. You're back in business.
> I think I'm headed back up your way some time in the spring. Little brother is wanting my help for a kitchen remodel. It hasn't seen anything new since the 60's and it is pretty tired looking.
> Have a fine day, Todd.


 * Yeah mine is Lost in the 70'S. mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------

